# norwich-triangular bottle



## Trying not to break it

hi everyone,  finally got to go digging sat. this is one that i could't find out for sure what it held. possibly early pepto bismo bottle?  bottle is 8 1/8" tall, 3" across base.  embossed norwich on all 3 sides on shoulder. owens illinois mark 6 to left and 0 to right.any help with this one would be appreciated.  thanks   rhona


----------



## woody

Norwich, New York, I presume.
 The company is still in business today.

 http://www.norwichpharma.com/overview/history.htm

 Check it out.

  Pharmaceutical company so your bottle probably held some sort of medicine.


----------



## Trying not to break it

hi woody,  thanks for information.  i'm going to try to email them to see if i can get any info.  rhona


----------



## David E

Hi Ronda if my memory serves me right the right side numbers in single diget
 we for the thirty's, so your year would be 1930. I do know in the forties it was sometimes called Duraglass, both in script and print.


----------



## Tony14

i have that same bottle only a little shorter.... i couldnt find any information on it either


----------



## Tony14

I am going to bump this one back to the top because I just recently found a cobalt version of this exact bottle, but the bottom was missing on it. Anyone ever see a cobalt one?


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91

That bottle held Pepto-Bismol, they date from the 30's to the 60's. Norwich used to make it at one time. I have the same bottle, I found it in my 60's dump.


----------



## Tony14

Many people have this bottle, I am wondering if anyone has it in cobalt?


----------



## bubbas dad

how about a picture. never heard of one in colbalt, just clear.


----------



## Tony14

I would take a pic, but I left it in the scrap pile at my last dig, I was missing quite a large chunk out of it, if I can find it next time I'm out I'll grab it.


----------



## catman

i have it in cobalt


----------



## mrpadin

I have a smaller version of it. Clear and it is 3 3/4 inches tall.


----------

